# Se puede clasificarlas



## gabbytaa

*[Regla 2.-* Este hilo se escinde de “Se ve + participio”. — juandiego (moderador)*]*​


Leona9 said:


> Hola,
> *[*Texto irrelevante para este hilo borrado. — juandiego (moderador)*]
> 
> **las* = oraciones
> Si no, ¿cómo *se puede clasificarlas *?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Hola Leona,

Si no, ¿cómo *se pueden* clasificar? o ¿cómo puedo clasificarlas? 

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Se puede clasificarlas, se pueden clasificar, se les puede clasificar.


----------



## Pinairun

flljob said:


> Se puede clasificarlas, se pueden clasificar, se l*a*s puede clasificar.


----------



## flljob

Para los loístas y laístas está bien el *las *y, en su caso, el *los*.
También, con una perífrasis a mí me suena natural con el enclítico directo: se puede clasificarlas, pero: se les puede clasificar. 
Saludos


----------



## Julvenzor

flljob said:


> Para los loístas y laístas está bien el *las *y, en su caso, el *los*.
> También, con una perífrasis a mí me suena natural con el enclítico directo: se puede clasificarlas, pero: se les puede clasificar.
> Saludos




Hola, flljob. Debería saber tras innumerables discusiones sobre dicho asunto que no puede hablarse de laísmo/loísmo cuando, precisamente, se está empleando los/las con función de pronombre acusativo. Recuerde a su vez que para ser laísta o loísta, hace falta ser primero leísta (hecho empírico), cosa que yo no soy y sé perfectamente que, gramaticalmente hablando, habría que usar "las".

Un saludo.


----------



## Pinairun

No logro entenderte, flljob. 
Si dices "se las puede clasificar", ¿por qué cambias el pronombre cuando lo mueves de sitio? ¿Acaso deja de ser perífrasis?


----------



## flljob

Tal vez porque el pronombre está inmediatamente después de un verbo transitivo. Pero a mí me suena a loísmo decir, por ejemplo: se los ve [a ellos] diariamente por aquí; o a laísmo si oigo decir: a Juana se la ve diariamente por aquí. 
Lo cierto es que los verbos transitivos pronominalizados (y aquí se incluyen las construcciones pasivas reflejas) se convierten en intransitivos: el hielo se derrite (derrite deja de ser transitivo, el hielo no derrite nada, ni a sí mismo).
Saludos


----------



## Julvenzor

flljob said:


> Tal vez porque el pronombre está inmediatamente después de un verbo transitivo. Pero a mí me suena a loísmo decir, por ejemplo: se los ve [a ellos] diariamente por aquí; o a laísmo si oigo decir: a Juana se la ve diariamente por aquí.
> Lo cierto es que los verbos transitivos pronominalizados (y aquí se incluyen las construcciones pasivas reflejas) se convierten en intransitivos: el hielo se derrite (derrite deja de ser transitivo, el hielo no derrite nada, ni a sí mismo).
> Saludos




No dudo que a usted pueda parecerle incorrecto "se los ve"; pero insisto, no lo es en absoluto. "Se" es la transformación de le/les dativo que acompaña al acusativo "los". Creo que por México se dice "los ve", no "_les_ ve". ¿O, ha calado ya el leísmo peninsular? 

Un placer.


----------



## flljob

Veo a Juan. Lo veo.
A Juan se le ve mucho por estos rumbos. Jamás: a Juan se lo ve mucho por estos rumbos. Ver con _se _puede ser un reflexivo y por lo tanto es un verbo transitivo: Juan se ve a sí mismo. El se es un CD y el verbo sigue siendo transitivo.
Se ven muchos hombres: puede ser transitivo si se es un recíproco, pero si es una impersonal, ¿quién es el agente?, ¿quién es el CD?
Saludos


----------



## Julvenzor

Reflexivo sería: Juan *se ve* mucho...

Compare:

A Juan se lo ve mucho. _Juan es OD_

A juan se le ve mucho la cartera. _La cartera es OD; Juan, OI._


No soy, ni mucho menos, un experto; pero creo que puede considerarlo una repetición del acusativo (no sé si llamarlo _doble acusativo_, luego vendrá XiaoRoel y me matará por lo que estoy diciendo). Dicha estructura era muy común en latín y ha pervivido en ciertos usos. Por ejemplo, en mi tierra se dice (correcto): ¿Quién *los* ha enseñado a cantar?

Un saludo.


----------



## flljob

A Juan se lo ve mucho. Juan es OD

Y el _se _¿qué función tiene?

El hielo se derrite. ¿Qué función tiene _se_?


----------



## juandiego

Este hilo es ya una escisión de otro que se desviaba de su tema original.

El tema que se debate en este hilo es la corrección gramatical de la construcción “*se* puede clasificar*las*”.

 Por favor, centrémonos en este tema concreto, que es interesante. Dejemos a un lado otros asuntos pronominales  que no sean relevantes aquí. — juandiego (moderador).


----------



## Peterdg

¡Aah!

Entonces depende: 

Si "las" hace referencia a cosas o personas indeterminadas, es incorrecto.

En este caso, "se puede clasificar_las" _es una pasiva refleja; "las", por definición, es un pronombre de *OD*. Ahora bien: es imposible que una oración pasiva tenga un OD. Por eso, la construcción no es posible. 

Si "las" hace referencia a personas determinadas, podría ser una construcción impersonal que sí admite un OD y entonces supongo que sería posible considerarla como correcta.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

_Se puede clasificarlas_.

A mí no me suena bien. En cambio no tengo ningún problema con: _Puede clasificárselas o Se las puede clasificar_.

La versión mexicana con _les_ que propone flljob... no la usaría nunca.


----------



## flljob

Peterdg said:


> ¡Aah!
> 
> Entonces depende:
> 
> Si "las" hace referencia a cosas o personas indeterminadas, es incorrecto.
> 
> En este caso, "se puede clasificar_las" _es una pasiva refleja; "las", por definición, es un pronombre de *OD*. Ahora bien: es imposible que una oración pasiva tenga un OD. Por eso, la construcción no es posible.
> 
> Si "las" hace referencia a personas determinadas, podría ser una construcción impersonal que sí admite un OD y entonces supongo que sería posible considerarla como correcta.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo con respecto a que las construcciones pasivas no pueden tener OD. Sería siempre les, nunca los ni las, independientemente de que sean persona o cosas determinadas, pues esto no las convierte en *no* *pasivas*.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo con respecto a que las construcciones pasivas no pueden tener OD. Sería siempre les, nunca los ni las, independientemente de que sean persona o cosas determinadas, pues esto no las convierte en *no* *pasivas*.
> 
> Saludos


Pero una oración impersonal con "se" no es una pasiva.


----------



## flljob

Peterdg said:


> Pero una oración impersonal con "se" no es una pasiva.



Pero sigue siendo intransitiva.

Saludos


----------



## juandiego

Peterdg said:


> Si "las" hace referencia a personas determinadas, podría ser una construcción impersonal que sí admite un OD y entonces supongo que sería posible considerarla como correcta.


Hola, Peter.

Yo creo que tampoco sería correcta en caso de que el _las_ represente personas. Me parece que el morfema libre de impersonalidad _se_ queda sometido a las mismas reglas de construcción que el pronombre _se_ cuando aparece junto con otros incrementos pronominales de un único verbo, como a efectos gramaticales es una perífrasis verbal. Me refiero a lo de o todos enclíticos, o todos proclíticos:
_Yo *se* *lo* puedo decir a Luis_. ✔
_Yo puedo decír*selo* a Luis_.✔
_Yo *le/se* puedo decir*lo* a Luis_.✘
_Yo *lo* puedo decir*le/se* a Luis_.✘

No estoy muy seguro de esto pero me parce que el único caso que un _se_ de impersonalidad puede estar en posición enclítica es con el verbo auxiliado de una perífrasis verbal de infinitivo o gerundio:
_Puede considerar*se* a estas alumnas ya admitidas_.
_Viene hablándo*se* de eso desde hace mucho_.

O sea, que las dos únicas opciones que creo posibles de la frase original son: _Se las puede considerar..._ y _Puede considerárselas.._.


----------



## gabbytaa

juandiego said:


> Hola, Peter.
> 
> Yo creo que tampoco sería correcta en caso de que el _las_ represente personas. Me parece que el morfema libre de impersonalidad _se_ queda sometido a las mismas reglas de construcción que el pronombre _se_ cuando aparece junto con otros incrementos pronominales de un único verbo, como a efectos gramaticales es una perífrasis verbal. Me refiero a lo de o todos enclíticos, o todos proclíticos:
> _Yo *se* *lo* puedo decir a Luis_. ✔
> _Yo puedo decír*selo* a Luis_.✔
> _Yo *le/se* puedo decir*lo* a Luis_.✘
> _Yo *lo* puedo decir*le/se* a Luis_.✘
> 
> No estoy muy seguro de esto pero me parce que el único caso que un _se_ de impersonalidad puede estar en posición enclítica es con el verbo auxiliado de una perífrasis verbal de infinitivo o gerundio:
> _Puede considerar*se* a estas alumnas ya admitidas_.
> _Viene hablándo*se* de eso desde hace mucho_.
> 
> O sea, que las dos únicas opciones que creo posibles de la frase original son: _Se las puede considerar..._ y _Puede considerárselas.._.



Bueno, de hecho la frase original que no es correcta es: ¿Cómo se puede clasificarlas? Entonces Juan Diego yo diría "¿Cómo se pueden clasificar? o como dices tú "¿Cómo se las puede clasificar? o "¿Cómo puede clasificarsélas? las cuales son también de mi agrado, sin embargo no las uso mucho. 

Saludos


----------



## juandiego

gabbytaa said:


> Bueno, de hecho la frase original que no es correcta es: ¿Cómo se puede clasificarlas? Entonces Juan Diego yo diría "¿Cómo se pueden clasificar? o como dices tú "¿Cómo se las puede clasificar? o "¿Cómo puede clasificarsélas? las cuales son también de mi agrado, sin embargo no las uso mucho.
> 
> Saludos


Hola, gabbytaa.

Si, de acuerdo también con _se puede*n* clasificar. S_in embargo, creo que esta construcción en pasiva refleja ya no tiene la misma potencialidad pronominal, es decir, ya no admite que nos podamos referir a ellas mediante el pronombre _las_ por lo que comentaba Peter de que éste es un pronombre de acusativo que no puede desempeñar la función de sujeto que requiere la pasiva refleja_._

Creo que al sujeto no le queda otra que que sea un complemento tónico, o sea, _Se *las* puede*n* clasificar_ sería también incorrecto.


----------



## Peterdg

Hola JuanDiego, Gabby,

Tengo que admitir que no me había fijado en la posición de los clíticos y sólo me había centrado en las funciones sintácticas de los pronombres.

Además, eso son casos bastante límites; por ende, no tengo ni idea. 

Ahora bien: he buscado un poco en la NGLEem y ya he encontrado algo (sigo buscando más información, pero os pido un poco de paciencia)

Lo que ya he encontrado es que en las construcciones impersonales con _se_, el "se" impersonal en una perífrasis verbal no suele posponerse al infinitivo en la perífrasis (16.4.3g). El ejemplo que da la NGLE es: _No se puede fumar en esta sección_ <---> *_No puede fumarse en esta sección._ (La NGLE no pone la *, pero es obvio por el comentario que no es correcto). Por eso, no creo que _Puede considerárselas.._. pueda ser correcto.


----------



## juandiego

Peterdg said:


> Lo que ya he encontrado es que en las construcciones impersonales con _se_, el "se" impersonal en una perífrasis verbal no suele posponerse al infinitivo en la perífrasis (16.4.3g). El ejemplo que da la NGLE es: _No se puede fumar en esta sección_ <---> *_No puede fumarse en esta sección._ (La NGLE no pone la *, pero es obvio por el comentario que no es correcto). Por eso, no creo que _Puede considerárselas.._. pueda ser correcto.



Tiene gracia, Peter, porque después de haber escrito en mi anterior mensaje precisamente eso, que es imposible un _se_ impersonal enclítico, lo tuve que borrar tras reflexionar sobre algunos casos de perífrasis de infinitivo que se dan, aunque no le guste a la RAE, y que no se pueden interpretar como con el verbo auxiliar pronominalizado. Luego me di cuenta de que también se dan con perífrasis de gerundio; mira a ver si encuentras algo sobre éstas, creo que son más comunes:
_Está hablándose de esto desde el principio de los tiempos_.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Peterdg said:


> Por eso, no creo que _Puede considerárselas.._. pueda ser correcto.



Hola:

Pero sí es correcto y hay varios ejemplos de uso en el CORDE.


----------



## Peterdg

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Pero sí es correcto y hay varios ejemplos de uso en el CORDE.


Hola Quique,

Ya he dicho que no tengo ni idea

Estoy intentando aplicar la teoría que encuentro en la literatura al caso. A ver adónde llegamos con la teoría.


----------



## gabbytaa

Peterdg said:


> Hola JuanDiego, Gabby,
> 
> Tengo que admitir que no me había fijado en la posición de los clíticos y sólo me había centrado en las funciones sintácticas de los pronombres.
> 
> Además, eso son casos bastante límites; por ende, no tengo ni idea.
> 
> Ahora bien: he buscado un poco en la NGLEem y ya he encontrado algo (sigo buscando más información, pero os pido un poco de paciencia)
> 
> Lo que ya he encontrado es que en las construcciones impersonales con _se_, el "se" impersonal en una perífrasis verbal no suele posponerse al infinitivo en la perífrasis (16.4.3g). El ejemplo que da la NGLE es: _No se puede fumar en esta sección_ <---> *_No puede fumarse en esta sección._ (La NGLE no pone la *, pero es obvio por el comentario que no es correcto). Por eso, no creo que _Puede considerárselas.._. pueda ser correcto.



Sí Peter, yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo, es por eso que en mi post #1 consideré como unicas opciones las dos que escribí. Pero es muy interesante lo que se considera gramaticalmente correcto y lo que no. 
Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

juandiego said:


> Tiene gracia, Peter, porque después de haber escrito en mi anterior mensaje precisamente eso, que es imposible un _se_ impersonal enclítico, lo tuve que borrar tras reflexionar sobre algunos casos de perífrasis de infinitivo que se dan, aunque no le guste a la RAE, y que no se pueden interpretar como con el verbo auxiliar pronominalizado. Luego me di cuenta de que también se dan con perífrasis de gerundio; mira a ver si encuentras algo sobre éstas, creo que son más comunes:
> _Está hablándose de esto desde el principio de los tiempos_.


He estado buscando un poco en la NGLEec. 

Dos cosas: en cuanto a las perífrasis de gerundio en cuanto a la posición del clítico: la tratan de la misma manera que las perífrasis de infinitivo (16.12a).

En cuanto a la posición del "se" en una construcción impersonal con "se", matizan un poco más que la NGLEem: 



> *16.13g*
> ...
> ... explica también el relativo rechazo que la lengua suele manifestar hacia las construcciones en las que el pronombre _se_ impersonal (§41.10) aparece como enclítico de un infinitivo en las perífrasis verbales. Es más frecuente (además de preferible) _No se puede fumar en esta sección_ que _No puede fumarse en esta sección_.



: Tengo que decir que lo que digo, es interpretación mía. 

Lo que dicen en 16.12a es:


> *16.12a* El español permite cierta libertad en la colocación de los pronombre átonos en las series de verbos. Los infinitivos y los gerundios que admiten pronombres enclíticos forman parte muy a menudo de perífrasis verbales. Tal como se explica en los § 28.3d y ss., estas construcciones admiten libremente los pronombres enclíticos a los infinitivos y gerundios... o proclíticos de verbo auxiliar si aparece en forma personal...


Después de esto, ya no hablan de perífrasis de gerundio, sólo de perífrasis de infinitivo.

Eso es todo que he podido encontrar hasta ahora.

Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

Hola a todos:

Creo que está claro que decir _Se pueden clasificar; Se las puede clasificar y Puedo/Puedes,_ etc. _clasificarlas_ es correcto, y entiendo que el problema está en _Se puede clasificarlas_ o _Puede clasificárselas_.





Peterdg said:


> Lo que ya he encontrado es que en las construcciones impersonales con _se_, el "se" impersonal en una perífrasis verbal no suele posponerse al infinitivo en la perífrasis (16.4.3g). El ejemplo que da la NGLE es: _No se puede fumar en esta sección_ <---> *_No puede fumarse en esta sección._ (La NGLE no pone la *, pero es obvio por el comentario que no es correcto).


Lo que comentas aquí, Peter, se amplía en el apartado 16.13g de la NGLE: 





> La inexistencia del proceso pospositivo explica también el relativo rechazo que la lengua suele manifestar hacia las construcciones en las que el pronombre _se_ impersonal (41.10) aparece como enclítico de un infinitivo en las perífrasis verbales. Es más frecuente (además de preferible) _No se puede fumar en esta sección_ que _No puede fumarse en esta sección_.


Se ofrecen luego otros ejemplos en los que la primera construcción es siempre preferible a la segunda. Dos de ellos: _No se debe viajar a ciertos lugares en invierno_ mejor que _No debe viajarse  ..._; _Aquí no se puede trabajar con tranquilidad_ preferible a _Aquí no puede trabajarse ..._ O sea que la RAE no lo da por incorrecto, sino que lo considera menos frecuente y recomendable.

Y del apartado 41.10i: 





> El infinitivo de las perífrasis verbales muestra resistencia a incorporar como enclítico el morfema _se_ de las impersonales reflejas (_*No puede vivirse aquí; *No podía caminarse_), que aparece en estos casos en posición proclítica (_No se puede vivir aquí; No se podía caminar_).


Sobre el gerundio en este tipo de construcciones en concreto no he encontrado nada de momento (pero no me he leído todo el capítulo dedicado al gerundio).

Personalmente no diría _Se puede clasificarlas_ sino _Se las puede clasificar_, pero sí me suenan mejor, por ejemplo, _Puede considerárselas_ y _Está hablándose de esto_.

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Una pregunta relacionada: esta oración ¿la usarían para referirse a cosas? por ejemplo: [Las sillas] se les puede clasificar de acuerdo a...

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

flljob said:


> Una pregunta relacionada: esta oración ¿la usarían para referirse a cosas? por ejemplo: [Las sillas] se les puede clasificar de acuerdo a...
> 
> Saludos


Hablando de sillas, se las puede clasificar..., solo _las_.


----------



## blasita

flljob said:


> Una pregunta relacionada: esta oración ¿la usarían para referirse a cosas? por ejemplo: [Las sillas] se les puede clasificar de acuerdo a...


 No, usaría solo _las_.

Un saludo.


----------



## juandiego

blasita said:


> Personalmente no diría *Se puede clasificarlas* sino _Se las puede clasificar_, pero sí me suenan mejor, por ejemplo, _Puede considerárselas_ y _Está hablándose de esto_.


Hola, Blasita.

Estoy de acuerdo con todo eso.

No sé si cabría admitirla como una rotura intencionada de la perífrasis que sustantiva claramente el infinitivo con el pronombre acusativo; un rotundo _se puede *eso*_. Imagino un contexto previo, en el que haya quedado claro el referente del pronombre, que debata precisamente si es posible o no la clasificación de tal cosa y al final esa frase como conclusión.

Desde un punto de vista gramatical estricto entiendo que no es posible por lo que comentaba de que el se impersonal funciona como un pronombre a efectos de posición respecto al verbo y por tanto debería arrastrar consigo al de acusativo. ¿Has visto algo de esto en la NGLE?


----------



## Peterdg

blasita said:


> Lo que comentas aquí, Peter, se amplía en el apartado 16.13g de la NGLE:


Hola Blasita,

Ya lo mencioné en mi post #26


----------



## blasita

Peterdg said:


> Ya lo mencioné en mi post #26


 Mis disculpas, Peter. Tienes toda la razón. Te/Os aseguro que siempre leo varias veces los hilos antes de responder, pero esta vez se me ha escapado. Lo siento mucho, no lo borro porque hay comentarios posteriores.



juandiego said:


> ¿Has visto algo de esto en la NGLE?


 Hola, Juan. De momento no, pero la verdad es que a veces es difícil, al menos para mí, encontrar estas cosas entre tanta información que hay en la NGLE. Lo intentaré buscar otra vez y si no soy capaz de encontrar nada al respecto, haré una de mis consultas lingüísticas a la RAE mañana.

Para mí sí podría ser admisible en el contexto que comentas. 

Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

Esta mañana he realizado una consulta a la RAE sobre _Se puede clasificarlas, Puede clasificárselas y Está hablándose_ _de esto,_ detallando las dudas que pudieran existir sobre este tipo de oraciones en concreto. La respuesta ha sido rapidísima y la copio tal cual (en este momento sin ningún comentario por mi parte).



> En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> 
> En primer lugar hay que diferenciar dos construcciones: la primera (_Se venden pisos_), que es de pasiva refleja, de una segunda (_Se los vende_), que es, en estructura, similar a la que usted propone (_Se las puede clasificar_). Esta última construcción no sería en realidad impersonal. Solo puede ser interpretada en la lengua culta estándar como una oración activa en la que el sujeto de tercera persona del singular se ha elidido, el complemento directo está representado por el pronombre de acusativo (_los, las)_ y el pronombre _se_ sustituye a un dativo, esto es, se halla en función de complemento indirecto.
> 
> Dicho de otro modo, la construcción _Se los vende_ podría sustituir a una oración con todos sus elementos desarrollados como la siguiente:_Pedro_ (= Ø) _vende pisos_ (= *los*) _a la gente_ (= *se*)​
> El español permite la elisión del sujeto oracional sin que quede ninguna marca morfológica (Ø). Así,_
> Pedro vino ayer_​
> puede reemplazarse por(Ø) _Vino ayer._​
> De igual modo, en_Se venden pisos,_​
> al elidir el sujeto (_pisos_), quedaría sencillamente_
> Se venden_ (Ø).​
> Por otra parte, cuando el complemento directo de la voz activa es de persona, para evitar posibles ambigüedades con respecto a construcciones reflexivas o recíprocas, así como con verbos intransitivos, el _se_ pasa a ser marca de impersonalidad, de forma que el verbo queda inmovilizado en tercera persona del singular y la persona aludida se expresa como complemento directo (precedido de la preposición _a_) que, obviamente, no tiene por qué concordar con el verbo._
> Se cuida bien a los viejitos en esa residencia._​_Se vive bien aquí._​
> Actualmente, sin embargo, se está extendiendo el empleo de estas construcciones impersonales con _se_ acompañadas de un complemento directo de cosa, expresado, por lo tanto, sin preposición: _Se vende casas; En tu casa se oye los ruidos de los vecinos perfectamente_. Aunque se considera normal en ciertas zonas americanas, con especial difusión en el habla culta chilena, la norma estándar sigue prefiriendo hoy la distribución clásica, según la cual se emplea la impersonal con verbos intransitivos (o con complemento directo de persona) y la pasiva refleja con sujeto de cosa o con sujeto de persona que en la oración activa correspondiente no va introducido por la preposición _a_.
> En lo que respecta a la oración que hemos puesto de ejemplo,_
> Se los vende_​
> puede así también interpretarse como la pronominalización del complemento directo de una pasiva impersonal con complemento directo de cosa: esto es, la frase de partida sería
> (?) _Se vende pisos,_​
> cuya admisibilidad es dudosa en la lengua culta general.
> 
> De modo que, en lo que respecta al caso concreto que usted plantea, estaríamos ante dos construcciones distintas:
> 
> 1. Si se trata de una oración activa con complemento indirecto (p. ej., _El programa __puede clasificar las facturas a los usuarios),_ las dos opciones serían admisibles:
> 
> _[El programa] se las puede clasificar / [El programa] puede clasificárselas._
> 
> No sería admisible Ä_[El programa] se puede clasificarlas._
> 
> 1. Sin embargo, si se trata de una pasiva refleja, la alternativa adecuada sería la siguiente:
> 
> _Se pueden clasificar_ + sujeto plural de cosa.
> 
> P. ej., _Se pueden clasificar las facturas._
> 
> Es decir, no admitiría el pronombre átono _las_ de acusativo_ (_Ä_Se las puede clasificar),_ dado que su referente _las facturas _no sería el complemento directo de la oración, sino el sujeto de una pasiva refleja. Y el verbo _pueden_ debería ir en plural, concordando con el sujeto.
> 
> *********************************************************************************
> 
> Independientemente de lo expresado más arriba, en la _NGRALE _trata pormenorizadamente el problema que plantean este tipo de estructuras en el capítulo 41 (Oraciones activas, pasivas, impersonales y medias). En el párrafo 41.10d, comparando las estructuras pasiva refleja e impersonal con _se,_ anticipa que «puede decirse que los contextos de una y otra estructura están cerca de hallarse en distribución complementaria en el español europeo, *aunque no tanto en el americano*».
> 
> Los solapamientos y traslapes entre pasivas reflejas e impersonales se tratan con detalle en los párrafos 41.12b y ss. La cuestión parece plantearse como un rasgo dialectal, propio de algunas variedades diatópicas del español, marcadamente del español del Cono Sur.
> Acerca de las pronominalizaciones, en el 41.12m leemos que «los pronombres de acusativo referidos a cosas son especialmente frecuentes en las impersonales reflejas *en el Río de la Plata, en Chile y en algunas partes del área andina*, así como -con un grado algo menor de difusión- en otras zonas del español americano. La construcción es rara, pero no inustada, en el español europeo. En las áreas a las que se hace referencia *resulta natural* decir, hablando de un electrodoméstico, _si se lo usa mal _(impersonal con _se_), además de _si se usa mal _(pasiva refleja) [...]. Referido a la firma de ciertos acuerdos, _Se los firmará en los próximos días _(impersonal con _se_), pero también _Se firmarán en los próximos días _(pasiva refleja). *Se admiten igualmente *_Cuando lleguen las propuestas del Gobierno, se las estudiará con atención_(impersonal con _se_), además de _Cuando lleguen las propuestas del Gobierno, se estudiarán con atención _(pasiva refleja)».
> 
> Sigue tratándose la cuestión en todo este apartado y, poco más adelante, se indica que «las oraciones de relativo y *las perífrasis verbales* están entre los contextos que favorecen la alternancia».
> 
> En cualquier caso, y aun suponiendo que llegara a considerarse como admisible dicha construcción impersonal con _se _—que, como ya hemos explicado más arriba, no es la habitual en el español culto estándar—, la anteposición de los pronombres parece la práctica más habitual: _Se las puede clasificar,_ antes que _Puede clasificárselas._
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> __________
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real Academia Española
> 
> Nota: El símbolo Ä precede a las formas o usos incorrectos o desaconsejables según la norma culta del español actual.


----------



## Peterdg

Hola Blasita,

¡Muchas gracias por preguntárselo a la RAE!

Problema zanjado entonces. Se puede clasificarlas


----------



## Pinairun

blasita said:


> Esta mañana he realizado una consulta a la RAE sobre _Se puede clasificarlas, Puede clasificárselas y Está hablándose_ _de esto,_ detallando las dudas que pudieran existir sobre este tipo de oraciones en concreto. La respuesta ha sido rapidísima y la copio tal cual (en este momento sin ningún comentario por mi parte).



Muchas gracias, _blasita. _Así da gusto.


----------



## juandiego

Muchas, muchas gracias, Blasita, y a la RAE también, por supuesto.

No termino de entender, sin embargo, por qué se niega la posibilidad de impersonal a _Se las puede clasificar_ si el pronombre de acusativo se refiere a personas (_Se puede clasificar a las personas_) . Cito la respuesta de la RAE:


> [...] (_Se las puede clasificar_). Esta última construcción no sería en realidad impersonal. Solo puede ser interpretada en la lengua culta estándar como una oración activa en la que el sujeto de tercera persona del singular se ha elidido, el complemento directo está representado por el pronombre de acusativo (los, las) y el pronombre _se_ sustituye a un dativo, esto es, se halla en función de complemento indirecto.



Entiendo que cabe perfectamente la interpretación de que el _se_ represente simplemente la no presencia de sujeto, o sea, impersonalidad. De hecho, la también posible interpretación de que el _se_ sea un objeto indirecto resulta en una construcción extraña en caso de que el acusativo sea de persona:
_Fulanito le puede clasificar las personas a Menganito_ —> _Se las puede clasificar_.

Quiero decir con esto que si yo me encontrara un _Se las puede clasificar_, así, suelto, la interpretación de que el _se_ fuera dativo me resultaría más improbable, me decantaría por una omisión intencionada de sujeto.


----------



## flljob

Sigue habiendo una incongruencia, el uso de *las* en las impersonales. Si usamos las, deberíamos usar los. Todavía no asimilo lo que estoy leyendo, pero les adelanto que nadie se pone de acuerdo.

Saludos


----------



## juandiego

flljob said:


> Sigue habiendo una incongruencia, el uso de *las* en las impersonales. Si usamos _las_, deberíamos usar _los_ (¿*les*?). Todavía no asimilo lo que estoy leyendo, pero les adelanto que nadie se pone de acuerdo.


Hola, flljob.

 Si es impersonal y el verbo transitivo, como en este caso, el pronombre necesariamente deberá representar el objeto directo. Otra cosa es que uno decida representar este acusativo con el pronombre _les_ por ser así su variedad dialectal en caso de personas, pero no se puede negar las posibilidad de que ese pronombre sea el habitual de acusativo para personas (_los, las_).


----------



## Peterdg

juandiego said:


> No termino de entender, sin embargo, por qué se niega la posibilidad de impersonal a Se las puede clasificar si el pronombre de acusativo se refiere a personas (Se puede clasificar a las personas) .


No creo que lo nieguen; creo que no han pensado en la posibilidad de que "las" se refiera a personas (por lo menos, yo no veo que lo descarten explícitamente). 


flljob said:


> Sigue habiendo una incongruencia, el uso de *las* en las impersonales. Si usamos las, deberíamos usar los. Todavía no asimilo lo que estoy leyendo, pero les adelanto que nadie se pone de acuerdo.
> 
> Saludos


Eso es lo que dice el DPD al respecto:


> f) Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con se (?se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada: Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona. Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de le(s) se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino:
> ...
> Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo. No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur


----------



## flljob

Bien, según esto solo las personas que usan el leísmo tolerado, deberían usar les. Los demás tendríamos que usar los. Yo creo que no es así. Creo que se percibe como verbo intransitivo por la presencia del pronombre se, y hay quien argumenta que etimológicamente el pronombre adecuada es les para masculino y femenino.
Sólo Javier Marías (y así lo hace) defiende el uso de los: se los ve, se los menciona, etc.
Voy a seguir revisando algunos capítulos de libros y les informo lo encontrado.

Saludos


----------



## juandiego

Peterdg said:


> No creo que lo nieguen; creo que no han pensado en la posibilidad de que "las" se refiera a personas (por lo menos, yo no veo que lo descarten explícitamente).


 Debe de ser eso, Peter, porque no le veo problema a la construcción. Una pena, pues, ya que han tratado todas las opciones menos la que más nos interesaba.

Hola, Blasita.

A ver si te animas a contestar custionándoles eso y si en este caso de objeto directo de personas ya sí cabría separar el impersonal _se_ y el acusativo a ambos lados de la perífrasis (_se puede clasificarlas_).  En caso de que, como sospecho, no se pueda por tratarse de una perífrasis, sería interesante conocer su opinión sobre si separar ambas partículas a sendos lados de la unidad verbal podría considerarse una rotura intencionada de la misma que establece una relación de subordinación sustantiva de objeto directo del segundo verbo respecto al primero.

Otro detallito:


> Real Academia Española
> 
> Nota: El símbolo Ä precede a las formas o usos incorrectos o desaconsejables según la norma culta del español actual.


¿Se ha transcrito bien el símbolo al que hacen referencia? Yo veo una _A_ con diéresis volada y solía ser un asterisco.


----------



## gabbytaa

Gracias Blasita por la información tan detallada.

Saludos



juandiego said:


> Una pena, pues, ya que han tratado todas las opciones menos la que más nos interesaba.



Opino igual Juan. Esperemos más información al respecto. Muchas gracias a todos los foreros.

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Gracias a todos vosotros.


juandiego said:


> Yo veo una _A_ con diéresis volada y solía ser un asterisco.


 Hola, Juan. Incluyen el símbolo Ä (un circulito con un aspa en el medio) y yo lo veo perfectamente. No veo la _A_ con diéresis volada. Puede ser cuestión del navegador, creo.

El sistema no me ha permitido mantener el formato original y la verdad es que empleé algo de tiempo en trasladar la respuesta de la RAE en el mismo formato que la recibí. Pero me pareció que merecía la pena.

He preguntado a la RAE de nuevo.

Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

juandiego said:


> A ver si te animas a contestar custionándoles eso y si en este caso de objeto directo de personas ya sí cabría separar el impersonal _se_ y el acusativo a ambos lados de la perífrasis (_se puede clasificarlas_).


Hola otra vez:

Después de varias comunicaciones entre la RAE y Blasita, incluyo dos respuestas de la RAE relacionadas con la duda planteada. Por cierto, he sido una verdadera pesada e insistido hasta tener respuesta a esta duda en concreto. Así que me parece muy justo dar las gracias a la RAE por la paciencia de santo que ha tenido conmigo. En fin, esto es lo que hay; espero que sea útil.



> En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> 
> La frase que usted plantea, _Se las puede clasificar,_ sería admisible en nuestro idioma, siendo de persona el referente del pronombre de acusativo _las (las personas): __Se puede clasificar a las personas._ La explicación sintáctica la puede usted encontrar seguidamente.
> 
> 
> Le recordamos que ya está disponible para su consulta en línea la versión electrónica de la primera edición impresa del _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas, _obra en la que se da respuesta, desde el punto de vista de la norma culta actual, a las dudas lingüísticas más habituales (ortográficas, léxicas y gramaticales) que plantea el uso del español.
> 
> Toda la información que solicita se encuentra en el extenso artículo: *se**.* Véase especialmente el apartado *a)**.*
> 
> 
> La palabra _se, _despojada de su carácter pronominal, sirve hoy para formar dos tipos de oraciones: impersonales y de pasiva refleja.
> *a)* En las oraciones impersonales, llamadas así por carecer de sujeto gramatical, la forma _se_precede siempre a un verbo en tercera persona de singular. Esta construcción puede darse con verbos intransitivos (_Se trabaja mejor en equipo_), con verbos copulativos (_Se es más feliz sin responsabilidades_), con verbos transitivos que llevan complemento directo de persona precedido de la preposición _a_ (_Entre los gitanos se respeta mucho a los ancianos_) e incluso con verbos en voz pasiva (_Cuando se es juzgado injustamente, es necesario defenderse_). No debe ponerse el verbo en plural cuando la oración impersonal lleva un complemento directo plural, pues la concordancia de número solo se da entre el verbo y el sujeto, y no entre el verbo y el complemento directo; así, hoy no sería correcta una oración como _*__Se vieron a muchos famosos en la fiesta,_ en lugar de _Se vio a muchos famosos en la fiesta_. Tampoco es correcto hacer concordar el verbo de la oración impersonal con otro tipo de complementos preposicionales: *_Ayer se llegaron a los 50 ºC en Calcuta_ (en lugar de _se llegó a los 50 ºC_);*_En la reunión se hablaron de temas importantes _(en lugar de _se habló de temas importantes_).
> *b)* En las oraciones de pasiva refleja la forma _se_ precede a un verbo en voz activa en tercera persona (singular o plural), junto al que aparece un elemento nominal, normalmente pospuesto, que funciona como su sujeto gramatical. Este elemento nominal suele denotar cosas o acciones, o personas indeterminadas: _Se hacen fotocopias; Se supone que ibas a venir; Se necesitan secretarias bilingües. _Si el sujeto lleva determinante o es un pronombre, puede ir antepuesto:_Las fotocopias se hacen en máquinas especiales__; Al final, todo se sabe._ Por tratarse de una forma de pasiva, solo se da con verbos transitivos, y el verbo irá en singular o en plural según sea singular o plural el elemento nominal que actúe de sujeto: _«E__n los comercios especializados se vende__ la pasta de sésamo»_ (Bonfiglioli _Arte_ [Arg. 1990]); _«En ese kiosco_[...] _no __se venden__ revistas políticas»_ (Puig _Beso_ [Arg. 1986]).
> Las oraciones de pasiva refleja tienen el mismo sentido que las oraciones de pasiva perifrástica (las construidas con _«ser_ + participio»): _En la reunión se discutieron todos los temas pendientes _= _En la reunión fueron discutidos todos los temas pendientes._ Pero mientras la pasiva perifrástica admite con naturalidad un complemento agente (que se corresponde con el sujeto de la acción en la construcción activa), la pasiva refleja no suele llevarlo; así, lo normal es decir _Los apartamentos se vendieron en poco tiempo, _pero_ Los apartamentos fueron vendidos en poco tiempo por agentes inmobiliarios_. El uso de la pasiva refleja con complemento agente solo se da, esporádicamente, en el lenguaje jurídico-administrativo: _«Los recursos se presentaron por el sector crítico y aún no ha habido respuesta» _(_Abc_ [Esp.] 29.1.85); pero incluso en estos casos resulta más natural el empleo de la pasiva perifrástica: _Los recursos fueron presentados por el sector crítico_.
> _Se venden casas_ o _se vende casas_. Aunque tienen en común el omitir el agente de la acción, conviene no confundir las oraciones impersonales (carentes de sujeto y con el verbo inmovilizado en tercera persona del singular) y las oraciones de pasiva refleja (con el verbo en tercera persona del singular o del plural, concertando con el sujeto paciente). La confusión puede darse únicamente con verbos transitivos, pues son los únicos que pueden generar ambos tipos de oraciones: _Se busca a los culpables_ (impersonal) / _Se buscan casas con jardín_(pasiva refleja).
> En el castellano antiguo solo existían las oraciones de pasiva refleja, que no planteaban ningún problema cuando el sujeto denotaba cosa: _«S__e cantan__ cosas torpes e malas»_ (Cuéllar_Catecismo_ [Esp. 1325]); pero cuando el sujeto denotaba persona se producían casos de ambigüedad entre los significados reflexivo, recíproco y de pasiva refleja; así, una oración como _Se tratan bien los pobres_ podía tener una interpretación reflexiva (a sí mismos), recíproca (entre ellos) o de pasiva refleja (por alguien que no se menciona). Para evitar la ambigüedad se fue extendiendo la práctica de anteponer al sustantivo de persona la preposición _a,_ cuando la oración debía interpretarse como pasiva refleja: _«__Que se respet__en alos prelados de la Iglesia»_ (Palafox _Carta _[Esp. 1652]). Finalmente se inmovilizó el verbo en singular, dando lugar a la estructura impersonal con _se_ del español actual: _«__A pesar del régimen excepcional con que se trataba a los reclusos extranjeros»_ (Chavarría _Rojo_ [Ur. 2002]). Así pues, las oraciones impersonales nacen solo referidas a persona.
> Hoy, según la norma culta mayoritaria, reflejada en escritores de prestigio de todo el ámbito hispánico, se utiliza la construcción impersonal cuando el verbo transitivo lleva un complemento directo de persona determinado -y, por tanto, necesariamente precedido de la preposición _a__-:_ _«A__llí estaba la campana con que se llamaba a los trabajadores» _(Araya_Luna_ [Chile 1982]); _«Dio las instrucciones para que_ [...] _se buscara a las adoratrices de la Vela Perpetua»_ (Sánchez _Héroe_ [Col. 1988]); y se usa la construcción de pasiva refleja cuando el verbo transitivo lleva, en la versión activa de la oración, un complemento directo de cosa, o bien un complemento directo de persona no determinado -no precedido, por tanto, de la preposición _a_-; esos complementos directos de la versión activa son los sujetos de la pasiva refleja: _«__Se exponen tesis y se buscan argumentos que tengan fuerza persuasiva» _(Marafioti_Significantes_ [Arg. 1988]); _«Se buscan jóvenes idealistas» _(_Tiempo_ [Col.] 16.5.92).
> De acuerdo con esta distribución de uso, la construcción impersonal no es normal ni aconsejable cuando el complemento directo denota cosa; no obstante, en algunas zonas de América, especialmente en los países del Cono Sur, se están extendiendo las construcciones impersonales con complemento directo de cosa, aunque su aparición es aún escasa en la lengua escrita: _«E__s frecuente que se venda materias primas de baja calidad»_ (FdzChiti _Hornos_ [Arg. 1992]); en estos casos, la norma culta mayoritaria sigue prefiriendo la construcción de pasiva refleja: _«A esa hora solo se vendían cosas de comer»_ (GaMárquez _Crónica_ [Col. 1981]); _«Se vendían papas fritas, caramelos y salchichas en cada esquina» _(Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]).
> Algunos verbos transitivos, como _nombrar, elegir, seleccionar, contratar_ y similares, admiten ambas construcciones y pueden dar lugar, sin reparos, a oraciones de pasiva refleja con sujeto de persona determinado; así, tan correcta es la oración de pasiva refleja _«Se elegirán los alcaldes por voto popular»_ (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 2.1.88), donde _los alcaldes_ es el sujeto paciente de _se elegirán,_ como la oración impersonal _«Se elegirá __a las autoridades de la institución para el período 1997-1998»_ (_Hoy_ [El Salv.] 23.4.97), que carece de sujeto gramatical y en la que _las autoridades_ es el complemento directo de _se elegirá_. Suele preferirse, en estos casos, la construcción impersonal, porque al ser imposible su interpretación reflexiva o recíproca no da lugar a enunciados ambiguos. Lo que no debe hacerse es mezclar ambas construcciones:*_«Se elegirán a los cargos del partido»_ (_Nación_ [C. Rica] 27.11.96); debió decirse _se elegirán los cargos_ o _se elegirá a los cargos_.
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> __________
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> Real Academia Española


----------



## blasita

> En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> 
> 
> Aunque no es la opción de uso normal en español, se puede rastrear alguna documentación de empleo de la construcción que usted plantea, esto es, en el caso de una perífrasis verbal con complemento directo de persona y en el seno de una impersonal con _se_, situar los pronombres átonos por separado, uno antepuesto (_se_) y el otro (_lo/la/los/las_) pospuesto y enclítico:
> 
> 
> *se + vbo. auxiliar + vbo. auxiliado + enclítico (lo/la/los/las)*.
> 
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> 
> «Pero está el hombre... No se puede eliminarlo así como así» (Augusto Roa Bastos _Vigilia_ [Parag. 1992]).
> 
> 
> «Claro que todas las personas afectadas influyen, pero la decisión tendrá mayor validez si es completamente aceptada y razonada por la adolescente embarazada, ya que no se puede obligarla a tomar una decisión incongruente con su manera de pensar o de sentir» (Barrera/Kerdel _Adolescente_ [Venez. 1976]).
> 
> 
> Sin embargo, la opción claramente más extendida, y por tanto la más recomendable desde el punto de vista del español culto estándar, es situar juntos y antepuestos ambos pronombres.
> 
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> 
> «Sí, las protestantes pagan, pero cuando quieren. No, no me puedo quejar. Ya hablé con maître Cherif, no se las puede echar» (Ángel Vázquez _Vida perra_ [Esp. 1976]).
> 
> 
> «Inés ha pedido ver a un hermano de su padre, porque para ella es un dulce recuerdo de infancia, pero ese hermano de su padre no posee tierras ni ovejas y sólo se le puede ver tras haber pasado por la casa de la tía que posee tres ovejas mas no tierras, y a ésa sólo se le puede ver tras haber pasado por la casa del tío que posee cuatro ovejas mas no tierras, y a ése sólo se le puede ver después de haber visitado al tío que posee cuatro ovejas y un poquito de tierra, y a ése tampoco se le puede ver hasta no haber visitado al tío que posee seis ovejas y un buen trozo de tierra» (Bryce Echenique _Vida exagerada_  [Perú. 1981]).
> 
> 
> También encontramos documentación de uso de los pronombres juntos y pospuestos, aunque esta opción es bastante menos frecuente que la anterior, pero sí más habitual que la mencionada en primer lugar.
> 
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> 
> «Las jóvenes, ahora como entonces, son vigiladas por sus padres, hermanos, hermanas y el vecindario. No puede vérselas solas alejadas o conversando con un muchacho» (Cecilia Rivera _Qué es el amor_ [Perú. 1993]).
> 
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> 
> __________
> 
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> 
> Real Academia Española


----------



## Peterdg

¡Muchas gracias Blasita!

Entonces, para resumirlo (si lo he entendido bien):

Si "las" hace referencia a personas, 

1) es admisible "Se las puede clasificar".
2) es muy raro, pero existen algunos ejemplos, con el "se" impersonal antepuesto al verbo y el "las" en posición enclítica.
3) la norma recomendada en este caso es no separar el "se" impersonal del clítico y ponerlo en posición antepuesta al verbo


----------



## juandiego

De nuevo muchísimas gracias por tu valiosa gestión con la RAE, Blasita, y también a la RAE por responder a las sucesivas cuestiones.

Su respuesta de que, bueno, se dan algunos casos incluso en la lengua culta, aunque no me parece suficiente razón para poder considerarla correcta sin reparos, me ha hecho reflexionar un poco más respecto a su validez gramatical en última instancia.

Como dice la RAE en su respuesta (mensaje n.º 46), el _se_ está despojado de su carácter pronominal, es un morfema libre de impersonalidad que ocupa el lugar del sujeto pero sin referencia específica a ninguna persona gramatical. Parece coherente con una lógica de posición de sintagmas dentro de una oración con verbo transitivo el intentar respetar la típica disposición de los mismos: sujeto + verbo transitivo + objeto directo. _*Se* puede considerar*las*_ respeta este orden si aceptamos el _se_ como un sujeto funcional. Por lo dicho de que éste no es pronombre en las oraciones impersonales, podríamos, tal vez, liberarlo de la restricción posicional que impondría a otros pronombres átonos adyacentes al mismo verbo, el de arrastrarlos junto a él, y posicionar estos de acuerdo al criterio que mejor los relacione con el verbo que posee la carga semántica para demandarlos, o sea, el principal o auxiliado. Según esta sui géneris lógica, debería ser posible también un segundo _se,_ esta vez sí pronominal de dativo: _*Se* puede vendér*se*lo _(_Es posible vender esto a él/ella_).

 Claro que lo anterior no es coherente con lo que ocurre cuando el verbo no es una perífrasis sino uno simple: el _se_ impersonal arrastra siempre al resto de pronombres átonos.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

¡Qué curioso!, hace más de tres años a un forero  lo corrigieron (en otro hilo) por haber usado una estructura como la que nos ocupa. Y por lo que dice la RAE no sería recomendable pero tampoco estaría mal.


----------



## juandiego

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¡Qué curioso!, hace más de tres años a un forero  lo corrigieron (en otro hilo) por haber usado una estructura como la que nos ocupa. Y por lo que dice la RAE no sería recomendable pero tampoco estaría mal.


Hola, Quique.

Me da la impresión de que lo que ocurre es que la RAE evita cada vez más pronunciarse de manera taxativa. El propio Peter me llamó la atención respecto a esto por ciertas expresiones amortiguadoras de afirmaciones categóricas que aparecen en la NGLE (_es completamente esperable que..._). También se observa lo mismo en el DPD. En el primer párrafo de la respuesta de la RAE adjunta en el mensaje n.º 47 igualmente me parece que hay algo de esto: se da rara vez pero no es normal. No critico esto, sus razones tendrán, pero a veces nos dejan un poco descolocados en cuanto a qué realmente aceptar.

A mí la construcción no me gusta casi nada, me suena directamente errónea y sólo la veo posible en determinados contextos y dentro de un lenguaje coloquial, no creo que sea para nada propia de un lenguaje cuidado.


----------



## gabbytaa

Gracias Blasita por aclararnos esto. Y sí, también gracias a la RAE por la pronta respuesta.



juandiego said:


> A mí la construcción no me gusta casi nada, me suena directamente errónea y sólo la veo posible en determinados contextos y dentro de un lenguaje coloquial, no creo que sea para nada propia de un lenguaje cuidado.



Y no sólo eso Juan, creo haber corregido a más de dos por esta construcción que tampoco me gusta.


Saludos.


----------



## blasita

juandiego said:


> Me da la impresión de que lo que ocurre es que la RAE evita cada vez más pronunciarse de manera taxativa. [...] No critico esto, sus razones tendrán, pero a veces nos dejan un poco descolocados en cuanto a qué realmente aceptar.


A mí me da la misma impresión a veces, Juan, y coincido con lo que dices aquí.

Me gustaría señalar que todas mis consultas han sido expresamente sobre corrección y solicitud de breve explicación gramatical, no uso. También en este último caso pregunté si _Se puede clasificarlas_ (con el acusativo referido a personas) era correcta o no, detallando los argumentos expuestos en el hilo.

Sinceramente estoy muy agradecida a la RAE y me parece que toda la información que ha aportado va a ser muy útil para muchos. Sí que me hubiera gustado también obtener un claro y simple "sí es correcto" o "no es correcto". Siento no haber podido obtenerlo. En principio, yo no entiendo que el hecho de que se encuentre algún que otro uso tenga que significar que una determinada estructura es gramatical. Pero esta es solo mi interpretación. En todo caso, personalmente desaconsejaría su uso a los que están aprendiendo el idioma.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Siempre confusa la RAE. El gran problema de todo este lío es que la pasividad con se y la impersonalidad con se viene siendo lo mismo. Es impersonal una construcción con se cuando no expresa el agente y no hay palabra que concierte con el verbo (que es, sintácticamente hablando al sujeto, que no hay que confundir con agente y paciente que son conceptos semánticos, no sintácticos). Es impersonal cuando el verbo concierta con una palabra de la frase (el paciente ahora).
La única duda es cuando el verbo va en la no-persona singular (en la 3ª sg.). En ambos casos la construcción es impersonal (es decir no se expresa el agente), como marca el morfema se y en la buena lengua se usa la forma impersonal singular cuando el caiente es plural, y la impersonal (pasiva) en singular cuando el paciente es plural y en plural cuando el paciente es plural y además conciera con el verbo).
En todo caso y eso es lo fundamental, el se indica impersonalidad en ambos casos, la pasividad está en la concordancia en número de paciente-verbo.
Así se vende casa es impersonal, pero no podemos asegurar si la construcción es activa o pasiva; en plural el paciente siempre concierta con el verbo en número y por ello decimos que es pasiva.
Mal la RAE.
Mucho rollo para explicar que no se aclaran (ya juandieigo hizo notar la estilística de la evasión que aparece en las respuestas del "docto" organismo).


----------



## blasita

Hola otra vez:

No iba a publicar esta última respuesta de la RAE, pero lo he pensado mejor y me parece justo hacerlo.



> Estimada Sra. X:
> 
> Lamentamos no coincidir con su apreciación, ya que consideramos haber contestado adecuadamente a su consulta.  No todo en gramática se reduce a la oposición «correcto/incorrecto». En muchas ocasiones hay estructuras que, sin ser incorrectas, no son las preferidas mayoritariamente por los hablantes, que es lo que ocurre en este caso.
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> __________
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> Real Academia Española



Nota: he borrado mi apellido del mensaje original y puesto en su lugar una X.


----------

